# Empty Casings- Doucette



## catalyst (23 Mar 2008)

Picked this one up on bookloan from chapters ... wondering if anyone's read it?


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 Mar 2008)

I have seen some excerpts, one is posted here:

http://thercr.ca/individual_submissions/doucette_outside_the_compound.htm


----------



## catalyst (23 Mar 2008)

So far its looking pretty good.  I was about....oh 12 when the bosnian war was going on, so its given me more of an insight as to what was going on.


----------



## manhole (24 Mar 2008)

I picked this book up some weeks ago in Oromocto........I found it very interesting with good insight into PTSD and good advice for those who may be experiencing same.


----------



## catalyst (24 Mar 2008)

Just finished it - 

It was a good read, serious but mixed in with military humor. 

I recommend it. Good insight into the Bosnian war and the background and effects of PTSD.


----------



## 3rd Horseman (23 May 2008)

Just finished it and I recommend it.
   It is a Great read! Very well written and easy to become absorbed in. It is a good read for those trying to get inside the head of a soldier in Sarajevo acting as an UNMO. Fred sets out the mood and feeling and life of an UNMO in the Summer of 95 and one gets a real feel for the daily life he lived. In particular I liked the take on PTSD that is subtly laid through out the book. 
 My only caution is that one reads this excellent book with the understanding that it is about an UNMOs life in Sarajevo which is only a small piece to a very complicated and much larger YUGO puzzle in the summer of 95. 

3rd Horesmen


----------

